# Airflow/grate/aerator



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

Has anyone ever seen a site or whatever that sells Spanish cedar aerators or airflow grates (whatever you call it)? Whether it be custom or standard sizes. I really wish I had factored this in before purchasing humidors but that ship has sailed. As I have learned more and more I've decided I'd like to be sure I'm allowing for some airflow. I know I might run into some issues as far as finding exact fits but I'd figured as long as the dimensions were smaller than the humidor I'd be ok. I'd love to put them in my larger humidors especially. I actually have some great flat Tupperware lids that are grated and would probably work but I was afraid my cigars my taste funny.


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

i put this originally in accessories but couldn't get any input. Has anyone ever seen a site or business that sells removable Spanish cedar aerators or airflow grates (whatever you call it)? Whether it be custom or standard sizes. I really wish I had factored this in before purchasing humidors but that ship has sailed. As I have learned more and more I've decided I'd like to be sure I'm allowing for some airflow. I know I might run into some issues as far as finding exact fits but I'd figured as long as the dimensions were smaller than the humidor I'd be ok. I'd love to put them in my larger humidors especially. I actually have some great flat Tupperware lids that are grated and would probably work but I was afraid my cigars my taste funny.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Well sir - I can't find anyone who sells them either. Maybe that's why you aren't having any luck? Not sure BUT, I am with you on this, and I too want it for my new humi as well.

Alas, I have a drill, so I figure I'll just have to make my own. Here is what I am thinking of doing. Its a bit overkill but... I overbuild everything. I intend to buy a humidity sheet off of good old Heartfelt (they only sell 65RH sheets fyi). They are a mere 1/8" thick. Then I am going to buy some very thin Spanish cedar off of Woodcraft and line the humidity sheet with it so my cigars aren't directly on the humidification device. The thinnest I can find is 3/16". So we are up to 5/16's so far.

After drilling aeration holes I figure I'll raise it ever so slightly off the floor of the humi with perhaps shavings left over from the 3/16 sheets of cedar... so all total, I figure I'll be losing about a half inch of the bottom. Of course you could do this without the heartfelt sheet and just do cedar.

Well - I don't know if that helps you or not, but that's my idea for now anyway.  I guess the only thing I am debating now really is if it'll be worth losing the 1/2 inch. My new humi is much smaller than I imagined (100 ct).

Link to Heartfelt Sheets - Heartfelt Industries, Heartfelt Cigar Humidor Humidity Beads, Heartfelt Beads, Humidors, Quality Cigar Accessories
Link to Woodcraft - Search for Woodworking Supplies at Woodcraft.com


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I would call them shelves. I believe what you seem to want is shelves with a lot of holes in them :dunno:

One could also buy a length of 5/16" X 4" S.C. "shiplap" material, cut them to whatever length you want them. The shiplap aspect of the lumber makes it a snap to join them together (lil wood glue in the V slot and clamp for 24 hours) to your desired "width" of the shelf. If you want you can even "rip" some dimension off to fit them precisely to your application. Then drill holes in them as desired for your ventilation. Be sure to remove any "burrs" where you drill holes so they don't catch a wrapper. Sand em smoother iffin ya wanna.

Cheers! :beerchug:

P.S.
I used the shiplap material to line this cabinet and to make the drawers.... I bought it in 20' lengths. You can't see the shiplap V slots in the drawers cause I ripped that part off for them. But I did use the shiplap for the lining.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

fiddlegrin said:


> One could also buy a length of 5/16" X 4" S.C. "shiplap" material, cut them to whatever length you want them. The shiplap aspect of the lumber makes it a snap to join them together (lil wood glue in the V slot and clamp for 24 hours) to your desired "width" of the shelf. If you want you can even "rip" some dimension off to fit them precisely to your application. Then drill holes in them as desired for your ventilation. Be sure to remove any "burrs" where you drill holes so they don't catch a wrapper. Sand em smoother iffin ya wanna.
> 
> Cheers! :beerchug:
> 
> ...


SWEET... clean and organized! Me likey !


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you David :yo:


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

earcutter said:


> Well sir - I can't find anyone who sells them either. Maybe that's why you aren't having any luck? Not sure BUT, I am with you on this, and I too want it for my new humi as well.
> 
> Alas, I have a drill, so I figure I'll just have to make my own. Here is what I am thinking of doing. Its a bit overkill but... I overbuild everything. I intend to buy a humidity sheet off of good old Heartfelt (they only sell 65RH sheets fyi). They are a mere 1/8" thick. Then I am going to buy some very thin Spanish cedar off of Woodcraft and line the humidity sheet with it so my cigars aren't directly on the humidification device. The thinnest I can find is 3/16". So we are up to 5/16's so far.
> 
> ...


Wow great thanks. yeah I understand about the concern of losing the half inch. That's a lot of space lost in a humidor. I'm not too mechanically inclined but I'd prepay p-pal some cash for labor and the materials to you if you'd make me some to fit my humidors lol. I really like the grates in these two
. 
Merger High Lacquer Burl 30 Count Humidor - Thompson Cigar

X-Factor 100 Count Cigar Humidor - Thompson Cigar


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

fiddlegrin said:


> I would call them shelves. I believe what you seem to want is shelves with a lot of holes in them :dunno:
> 
> One could also buy a length of 5/16" X 4" S.C. "shiplap" material, cut them to whatever length you want them. The shiplap aspect of the lumber makes it a snap to join them together (lil wood glue in the V slot and clamp for 24 hours) to your desired "width" of the shelf. If you want you can even "rip" some dimension off to fit them precisely to your application. Then drill holes in them as desired for your ventilation. Be sure to remove any "burrs" where you drill holes so they don't catch a wrapper. Sand em smoother iffin ya wanna.
> 
> ...


That is too cool and I love how you have a little libation center on top . But I really need it to be a drop in style removable grate because I'm using 3 humidors all different sizes. 125 ct, 120 ct and a 50 count.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool 
So, wouldn't that still be basically a shelf? :ask:
Or in your case 3 shelves of probably different dimensions?


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

how rigid are the heartfelt sheets? Are you able to cut it? If you attach the cedar sheet to one side of the heartfelt, you can cut it into strips and make a lattice (criss cross) the strips and glue them with a tiny dab of wood glue. Would that work?


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

fiddlegrin said:


> Cool
> So, wouldn't that still be basically a shelf? :ask:
> Or in your case 3 shelves of probably different dimensions?


I don't know what the correct term would be but most of the time they have been referred to as aerators or airflow rates. I'm not really thinking in terms of shelves. Just a piece of grated Spanish cedar that would lie flat in the bottom and give the cigars some circulation.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I know Humidor Minister puts ventilated floors in his custom humidors. Not sure if he sells them separately, but I can't imagine why not. You could PM him here, or check out his website. You'll have to employ your Google Fu, cuz I don't have a link.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> how rigid are the heartfelt sheets? Are you able to cut it? If you attach the cedar sheet to one side of the heartfelt, you can cut it into strips and make a lattice (criss cross) the strips and glue them with a tiny dab of wood glue. Would that work?


I would guess the Heartfelt sheets are rather malleable at 1/8". That said, with the cedar glued on to the one side and the strips (or lattice) as you say on the other... moreover, resting on the floor of the humi, it'll be fine I think. Here is to trying anyway lol.

As for cutting the sheets - that shouldn't be a problem as they recommend you cut to size.

But seriously, now that I have ruled out using an electric unit for humidification (the reviews are sketchy), I figure I'll make an order here soon (payday is monthly ). More importantly, I am willing to give up that 1/2" of height as the humi I am putting this in is for longer term resting - I hope . LOL.



welborn said:


> Wow great thanks. yeah I understand about the concern of losing the half inch. That's a lot of space lost in a humidor. I'm not too mechanically inclined but I'd prepay p-pal some cash for labor and the materials to you if you'd make me some to fit my humidors lol. I really like the grates in these two
> .
> Merger High Lacquer Burl 30 Count Humidor - Thompson Cigar
> 
> X-Factor 100 Count Cigar Humidor - Thompson Cigar


I tell you what brother - after I do mine, I'll consider your request. As it stands, I figure it would be irresponsible to make you a brother guinea pig lol. That said, the examples you have shown are WAY more simple than what I am intending to do. From what I can see from the links you have provided, all those humi's have done is simply place strips of cedar down that are fit to size. They are probably (I am guessing) about 1/4 deep pieces of cedar.

Anyway - I hope someone else pipes up.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

welborn said:


> i put this originally in accessories


And back it goes :nono:


----------



## wittywon (Sep 10, 2013)

Something like a sauna floor but on a smaller scale?
http://superiorsaunas.com/store/images/ssc_dckbrd_3119.jpg


----------



## cgrlvr (Oct 30, 2011)

Something like this?









This is from the Waxing Moon website. Contact Ed there. He may be able to do something for you.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Measure the floor of your humi and go down to your B&M and get a cigar box of equal or larger size. Rob the lid or floor and then cut it to fit in the floor of the humi. Drill holes in the new peice in a symmetrical pattern, sand,and glue some toothpicks around the edges to lift it off the floor of the humi. You might spend 5 bucks in supplies. But you will lose valuable space.


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

cgrlvr said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 45992
> 
> ...


 Yeah although I like the more slated style but that's what I'm looking for


----------



## welborn (Aug 18, 2013)

earcutter said:


> I would guess the Heartfelt sheets are rather malleable at 1/8". That said, with the cedar glued on to the one side and the strips (or lattice) as you say on the other... moreover, resting on the floor of the humi, it'll be fine I think. Here is to trying anyway lol.
> 
> As for cutting the sheets - that shouldn't be a problem as they recommend you cut to size.
> 
> ...


cool thanks


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

My Sheets came in last week but the cedar will be in this coming week. I look forward to starting on the project!

I'll post here or start an new thread when it's all said and done - with pics .


----------

